# Best route from Calais to Benicasim.



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,
We are travelling from calais down to benicasim [spain] next week. We dont know wether to use the N10 through france to the somport tunnel then down to zaragoza to pick up the A23 to sagunto or can any one suggest a better route?

many thanks Mike


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

That's the route I do, except in deep winter. We usually overnight in the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie and do the Spanish leg in a day.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have been told that there is a free Aire with electricity just as you leave Zaragoza. Its behind a petrol station apparently and supposedly you can't miss it. I shall look out for it when I next go to that area but you will be in that area before me.

If anyone knows further details this could be of use.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The Zaragoza aire is on the Zaragoza-Madrid autovia.

Bit of a detour if you're going to or from the Med.

La Paca


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



derek500 said:


> That's the route I do, except in deep winter. We usually overnight in the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie and do the Spanish leg in a day.


Hi Derek,
Whats the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie like only its not listed in the Vicarious book of aires? 
many thanks mike.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



hymermick1 said:


> Whats the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie like only its not listed in the Vicarious book of aires?
> many thanks mike.


Is that the wonderful 'All the Aires' book that doesn't list all the aires!!??

The aire at Oloron is excellent. Right on the river bank witha nice walk into a very pretty town, along the river.

It's been open a few years now and is listed on CampingCar-Infos

You'll find it in Département 64 (I can't link directly to the page!!).


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The route you are thinking of is a good one. The best day to do the run through spain is a sunday. We have done Benidorm to the aires in Biarritz in a day. On the route there are 2 campsites open all year. One is at Olite and the other is at Navajas. Both are just off the main roads. Enjoy your trip. Wish we were on our way down, but health problems are keeping us in the UK this winter.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

teensvan said:


> We have done Benidorm to the aires in Biarritz in a day.


Is there more than one aire in Biarritz now? I only know of the one at Plage de Milady and it's always very busy, on one occassion we didn't get in. We only use it in the Winter as we go via Somport other times of the year.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



derek500 said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie like only its not listed in the Vicarious book of aires?
> ...


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.Derek500.

Yes thats the one we know. Have always got in just. We used it last september and this april.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



Grath said:


> We find that the proper French Aire book and the Vicarious Aire book work quite differently.
> Some aires are in each guide and some are in one and not the other and the departments are another thing. Some are in one department and some in a different department.
> We prefer the French guide


We use the French guide, All the Aires and best of all CampingCar-Infos. We have loaded all the website on our laptop from the memory stick they sell.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



derek500 said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie like only its not listed in the Vicarious book of aires?
> ...


===============================================

Hi Derek,
Yes thats the one. I have now found it in the Guide Officiel Aires De Services Camping-Car. If we decide to go through the Somport tunnel we will give it a go. Thanks for your help Mike.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie*



derek500 said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the aire at Oloron-Sainte-Marie like only its not listed in the Vicarious book of aires?
> ...


===============================================

Hi Derek,
Yes thats the one. I have now found it in the Guide Officiel Aires De Services Camping-Car. If we decide to go through the Somport tunnel we will give it a go. Thanks for your help Mike.


----------

